# Whats going on with this thread



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

Okay, Im kinda of a old guy, but what happened to all the threads that were here? I was kinda of interested in the gentleman with drift boat who was looking for company, but really anything after 11/19?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

He requested to have the thread deleted


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

people must be catching them if they aren't posting


----------



## partsman (May 12, 2013)

Okay, thanks, It was sort of weird, the way things went away.
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Probably filled his boat? 

I can see it


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

That was me! I asked for it to be deleted after nobody was biting on the offer. If you would like to go just PM me and we will work something out. I'm retired so I can be flexible. We need light winds and not antarctic temps. I would love to go after Christmas. My river of choice is the Au Sable.


----------

